

Facebook Wants To Make Your Voice Plan Obsolete - alexi_dst
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/22/facebook-wants-to-make-your-voice-plan-obsolete-adds-free-calling-to-its-ios-application/

======
dragonwriter
I've never, ever thought "I have too much unused data quota on my smartphone
plan, I wish I could trade it in for voice minutes". So I'm not sure I see the
value proposition here.

